# Πνίγονται τα καράβια;



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2012)

Πρόσφατα είχα μια διαφωνία σχετικά με τη φράση «τα καράβια πνίγονται» (εγώ επέμενα ότι η φράση υπάρχει). Γκουγκλίζοντας, διαπίστωσα ότι τα περισσότερα ευρήματα είναι στην παροιμία:

Εδώ καράβια πνίγονται, βαρκούλες αρμενίζουν

Η παροιμία παρουσιάζεται όμως και σε άλλες παραλλαγές:

Εδώ καράβια *χάνονται*, βαρκούλες αρμενίζουν (που μοιάζει να είναι η πιο διαδεδομένη)

Εδώ καράβια χάνονται, βαρκούλες μου πού πάτε

Τέλος υπάρχει και η σπανιότατη εκδοχή όπου ενώ καράβια χάνονται, το γνωστό ρυμουλκό χτενίζεται...

Οπότε, οι απορίες μου πολλαπλασιάστηκαν:

(α) Εσείς γνωρίζετε και αν ναι, θα χρησιμοποιούσατε τη φράση «πνίγονται καράβια»;
(β) Ποια μορφή της παροιμίας γνωρίζετε και
(γ) Ποια αγγλική μετάφρασή της θα προτιμούσατε;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drsiebenmal*
> 
> [...]
> Εδώ καράβια *χάνονται*, βαρκούλες αρμενίζουν (που μοιάζει να είναι η πιο διαδεδομένη)


 Εγώ ξέρω μόνο αυτήν. Για την παρακάτω,



> Originally Posted by *drsiebenmal*
> 
> [...]
> Τέλος υπάρχει και η σπανιότατη εκδοχή όπου ενώ καράβια χάνονται, το γνωστό ρυμουλκό χτενίζεται...


ξέρω ότι το ρυμουλκό χτενίζεται όταν ο όταν ο κόσμος χάνεται .

Μετάφραση δεν έχω να συνεισφέρω, όμως...


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

Ξέρω καράβια που είναι σκυλοπνίχτες, αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει να πνίγηκε καράβι.

Για αγγλικό τού «Εδώ καράβια χάνονται, βαρκούλες αρμενίζουν» ή τού «εδώ ο κόσμος χάνεται / καίγεται...», ας αρχίσουμε από το *fiddling while Rome burns*.

Debt crisis: while Rome burns, the eurozone fiddles


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2012)

Ότι τα καράβια πνίγονταν (έστω σπάνια) τουλάχιστον στο παρελθόν μου το επιβεβαιώνουν και τα γκουγκλοβιβλία.

Τα οποία γκουγκλοβιβλία δείχνουν ότι η αρχική μορφή της παροιμίας ίσως είναι η πιο σπάνια σήμερα:

*Εδώ καράβια πνίγονται, και σείς βαρκούλαις πλέτε;* Επί επιχειρηματιών παρατόλμων. Παρ άλλοις αντί του πλέτε προφέρεται κλαίτε, όπερ αναφέρεται προς τους μεμψιμοιρούντας, ενώ ορώσι τους ισχυρωτέρους των καταπονουμένους υπό της τύχης.

Αραβαντινός, 1863 και Βερέττας, 1863

Εδώ οι πέτραις καίονται, τα ξύλα τί νά 'πούνε και Εδώ καράβια πνίγονται, κ' εσύ βαρκούλά μου (ή κουτζόβαρκα) πού πας;

Βενιζέλος, 1867


----------



## Themis (Feb 16, 2012)

Σαφώς και πνίγονται τα καράβια. Το θέμα είναι αν στη χρήση αυτή το πνίξιμο γινόταν αντιληπτό σαν κυριολεξία ή σαν μετωνυμία. Κλίνω προς το δεύτερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2012)

Όταν λες μετωνυμία, μήπως εννοείς τα καράβια;


----------



## sarant (Feb 16, 2012)

Φυσικά και πνίγονται (στη φρασεολογία μας) τα καράβια. 
Το έχει και ο Δημητράκος, στο πνίγω, δεύτερη σημασία του πνίγομαι: επί πλοίων, καταβυθίζομαι, βουλιάζω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

Μα θα λέγατε (σήμερα — «Πνίγονται» λέει ο τίτλος) «Πνίγηκε το Ηράκλειο»; Γιατί, αν το λέγατε, θα νόμιζα ότι «Σοβαρά προβλήματα προκάλεσαν στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης οι έντονες βροχοπτώσεις» και όχι ότι βυθίστηκε το πλοίο το Ηράκλειο. Στον επόμενο χτύπο θα πούμε και ότι πνίγηκε αεροσκάφος στη μέση του ωκεανού. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αμφισβητώ ότι το 'χουν πει κάποιοι: κάποτε τα καράβια και πνίγονταν και βυθίζονταν, σήμερα μόνο βυθίζονται, γι' αυτό και ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν αντιγράφει τον Δημητράκο.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 16, 2012)

Και σε μένα ηχεί κάπως παράξενα το "πνίγηκε ένα καράβι". Ακόμη και με το επιρρηματικό κατηγορούμενο "αύτανδρο", μάλλον το "βυθίζεται" ή το "πάει" θα επέλεγα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2012)

Εγώ δεν θα δίσταζα να γράψω ένα διήγημα με τίτλο: _Τη νύχτα που πνίγηκε το «Ηράκλειο»_

Και μου φαίνεται ταιριαστό με τη ναυτική μας παράδοση να αντιμετωπίζουμε το πλεούμενο σαν κάτι σχεδόν ζωντανό που θαλασσοπνίγεται και, τελικά, μπορεί και να πνιγεί.


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2012)

Από τη μια, δεν μου προξενεί άσχημη εντύπωση το ότι τα καράβια πνίγονται, μιας και τα καράβια ήταν κάποτε έμψυχα (ο κόσμος τα ένιωθε έτσι), γι' αυτό και είχαν (και έχουν) ονόματα στην ονομαστική, από τα αρχαία κιόλας χρόνια. (Είναι ένα ζήτημα που έθιξα πολύ επιφανειακά εδώ πριν από καιρό, αλλά θέλω να το συζητήσουμε εκτενέστερα κάποτε).

Από την άλλη, συμφωνώ ότι η χρήση του έχει σβήσει σήμερα, και μόνο σε παροιμίες επιβιώνει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μου φαίνεται ταιριαστό με τη ναυτική μας παράδοση να αντιμετωπίζουμε το πλεούμενο σαν κάτι σχεδόν ζωντανό που θαλασσοπνίγεται και, τελικά, μπορεί και να πνιγεί.



Υπάρχουν και πλοία που θαλασσοδέρνονται και βάζω στοίχημα ότι δεν θα δω ερώτημα «Δέρνονται τα καράβια;» (αν και μπορεί να το σκεφτόταν ο Ξέρξης, που έβαλε να δείρουν τη θάλασσα).


----------



## Themis (Feb 16, 2012)

Τα καράβια δέρνονται απ' τα κύματα και τους ανέμους. Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε βέβαια συχνά την παθητική φωνή, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα έστεκε να το πούμε. Ήδη μια αναζήτηση για το δαρμένο απ' τα κύματα δίνει κάμποσα ευρήματα. Όσο για το πνίξιμο των καραβιών, συμφωνώ βέβαια με τον Εαρίωνα για την παλαίωση της χρήσης αυτής, αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται εντελώς ξεγραμμένη. Ένας λόγος ασφαλώς είναι το κοινό θαλασσοπνίγομαι - και, αν το καράβι θαλασσοπνίγεται, η θάλασσα τι το κάνει; Αλλά ένας άλλος λόγος, που δεν θίχτηκε, είναι ότι το καράβι που πνίγεται δεν είναι ίδιο με το καράβι που βουλιάζει. Το _πνίγομαι _(στα καράβια αλλά και αλλού) μεταδίδει την αγωνία, τον ασφυκτικό εναγκαλισμό του θανάτου, όχι αναγκαστικά την επέλευσή του. Δεν μου φαίνεται ακριβώς συνώνυμο του _βουλιάζω _ή _βυθίζομαι_. Νομίζω ότι, σε ένα κείμενο όπου θα μας προβλημάτιζε η χρήση της λέξης αυτής για τα καράβια, θα έπρεπε να δούμε τόσο το γενικό ύφος (λογοτεχνικότητα, προφορικότητα) όσο και το τι ακριβώς θέλουμε να μεταδώσουμε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2012)

Πας να τη διασώσεις με επανανοηματοδότηση (το 'χα απωθημένο να γράψω αυτή τη λέξη) αλλά η παλιά της χρήση είναι σαφής: «βυθίστηκε».

— Λέγε δα, Μουσταφά, είπεν ο νεώτερος σαρκαστικώς υπομειδιών, τι είδες σήμερα και σε βλέπω κόκκινο σαν βρασμένη καραβίδα, και συλλογισμένο σαν να σου πνίγηκαν τα καράβια;
(Από την _Τασσώ_ του Αχ. Λεβέντη — δεν τον ξέρω)


----------



## Themis (Feb 17, 2012)

Ίσως, αλλά αναφέρθηκα στο πώς το νιώθω εγώ σήμερα, δεν έκανα φιλολογική αναδρομή. Μπορεί βέβαια να μην ισχύει το ίδιο για όλους, και τα λεξικά δεν μας πολυβοηθάνε στα ζόρικα. Να σημειώσω πάντως ότι ο αόριστος δεν είναι ο χρόνος που ευνοεί να φανεί η διάρκεια. Θα με έπειθαν πολύ περισσότερο παραδείγματα στον ενεστώτα και τον παρατατικό. Και βέβαια δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι χρησιμοποιείται μόνο έτσι. Η φράση του Δόκτορα όμως (_Τη νύχτα που πνίγηκε το «Ηράκλειο»_) μου το υποβάλλει πολύ έντονα, και με κάνει επίσης να σκέφτομαι περισσότερο μετωνυμία παρά την παραδοσιακή προσωποποίηση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2012)

Θα ήμασταν πιο δεκτικοί αν είχε διασωθεί η σύμφραση μέσα στην παροιμία. Χάθηκε κι αποκεί μέσα όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2012)

Τη νύχτα που πνίγηκε το «Ηράκλειο» (Αφιέρωμα για τα 4 χρόνια της Λεξιλογίας)

Το χρονικό
Άρθρο στη Βικιπαίδεια


----------



## VickyN (Feb 17, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας τον τίτλο σκέφτηκα, μα και βέβαια πνίγονται.
Μάλλον είναι που έχουμε πολλούς ναυτικούς στην οικογένεια.

Όμως την παροιμία δε θυμάμαι να την έχω ακούσει έτσι.


----------



## sarant (Feb 17, 2012)

Δεν έχει χαθεί το "πνίγονται" στην παροιμία, όσο κι αν έχει υποχωρήσει.


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2012)

Άσχετο (μετά την ανάγνωση του άρθρου στη Βικιπάιδεια): γιατί οι μπουκαπόρτες των πλοίων λέγονται καταπέλτες; Αφού δεν είναι καταπέλτες.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 18, 2012)

Η πιθανότερη εξήγηση είναι επειδή η κίνηση της μπουκαπόρτας μοιάζει με την περιστροφική κίνηση του καταπέλτη (του όπλου που εκσφενδονίζει πέτρες).


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 18, 2012)

ξέχασα να πω ότι βρήκα και το ρ.καταπελτάζω που δεν νομίζω ότι έχει ετυμολογική σχέση με τον καταπέλτη


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2012)

Σωστά λες, το _καταπελτάζω_ έχει σχέση με το _πελτάζω_ και τους _πελταστές_ και την _πέλτη_ «ασπίδα», ενώ ο _καταπέλτης_ έχει πίσω του το _πάλλω_. Η μόνη εξήγηση που μπόρεσα να δώσω κι εγώ είναι η ομοιότητα της κίνησης της πόρτας με την κίνηση του όπλου. Στα αγγλικά ξέρω ότι είναι _cargo door_· δεν βρήκα επιρροές από _catapult_.


----------

